# Gliders



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone, Here are some gliders that I did. I really get into the natural looking baits. I figure if it looks like what they eat it may be half the battle. One the other hand they may say I see that all the time! LOL Hey look at the firetiger lets go chase it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL

For the people that don't know what a glider is. 

Characteristics:
- They can sink or float. Most sink slowly. 
- They tend to be weighted in the belly area with lead. This gives them a nice self-centering wobble after the jerk. A shimmy effect.
- Most have a nice swimming action when just plain reeled in. People like them to cover shallower flats.
- Some people weight them heavier also and count them down to fish suspend fish.
- They are a newer lure in the sense of crankbaits. They have been around a while. I think they have been around for about 12-15 years. I believe a company by the name of AmmaBamma was one of the first. Hughes river also.
- They tend to be more popular up North. 

Thanks
John


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow!! Very impressive TIGGER!


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, those lures look great! I've never heard of them, but the design looks like they'd be very effective. Kind of looks like a rattletrap, but I wonder if they can be fished in the same manner (ripped and slow-rolled)? I'd like to try one of those out sometime.


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

You&#8217;re an artist with an airbrush. Makes my paint jobs look like they were done by a kid with a box of Crayola crayons.

Dallas


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Those look nice


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

definitely life-like. I hope you catch monster with one of your baits, that would be the best


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

you are great with an airbrush...great detail!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice job Tigger. Those are some very cool designs. How did you paint those. That gill and crappie looks sweet.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Believe me I have a bunch of rejects also! 

Using templates makes the job alot easier. There are guys that can just pick up the airbrush and paint free hand. Now they are the talented ones. I just use alot of fades and shading to get my effect. It has been really addictive. My fishing has cut down by more than half.

With the internet there is so much information available
John


----------

